# thermostat



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Why do you need a thermostat?

My dad is trying to tell me i do need one??

Do i??

xx


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes you definately need a thermostat to make sure the reptile is at the right temperature so it is able to digest its food correctly and live comfortably as it would have in the wild.
Also to make sure it doesnt overheat which could kill it.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

you need a thermostat to regulate the temperature and make sure that it keeps it at a constant heat..

You do need one, because without one chances are what your using can get hotter maybe become too hot.. Or if you use a different temp at night then theres no way of reducing it without one.


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

what is the tem its ment to be at??

x


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

That depends on what animal your housing...


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

If its for your royal 100% yes you need a thermostat as they will just sit on the heat soruce and burn. 
Heat mats can get to a very high temp if left unstatted.
If your using a ceramic or any other type of blub to heat the viv then you will also need a bulb guard as royals will wrap around a light and get burnt.


----------



## reptilesrock (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Sammie, seen a couple of your posts now.
So how's the setup going for your royal?

Here's a quick reference for you to make sure you have the bare minumum of essentials to make sure everything is running correctly and safely for your new royal:

- Temperatures need to be *75F* _cool end_ *90F*_ warm end_
- A thermostat is needed to control the warmest that the bulb/heatmat can get
- A water bowl is needed
- A hide (preferably 2) is needed (something cave like for the royal to hide in)
- A suitable flooring cover, kitchen roll is always a winner, nothing that can accidentally be eaten whilst the royal is eating its food item (small stones etc)
- A secure viv (you have a fish tank right? Cover three of the sides to increase the royals security emotions  )
- Once per week food item, no bigger in width than one and a half times the thickest width of the royal, defrosted
- If using a bulb, a bulb guard is needed to protect the royal from wrapping around the bulb

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

The easiest way of looking at the thermostat thing is in terms of your own house...
Not having a thermostat to control the temperature is like having your house heating switched on full - all year round, and not being able to open the windows if it gets too hot.
They cost a fair chunk in set-up costs, but they make everything that bit safer and they last for ages. They're well worth the investment!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree with the advice,also invest in a few digi thermometers to make sure your temps are right in both the cool end and the warm end!


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

*My ball python*

Okay thank you for the help!!!!

last night i cleaned the tank and cleaned everything and the sprayed the tanks and she really liked it but this morning the glass was freezing cold!!!!
But only at the cool end!!!

Do you no why? 

Someone said dont hold her for a week or it will stress her out and she can die......


Is that true??

Because i really want to hold her and play with her!!!


xx


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

No its not true 
The reason people tell you not to hold her is because of getting her in to a feding routine as royals can be very fussy eaters 

As for you glass what are the temps in the viv at the moment ?
what size heat mat are you using?
And what size is the viv?

Also where abouts in the room do you have her viv?


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Faith said:


> No its not true
> The reason people tell you not to hold her is because of getting her in to a feding routine as royals can be very fussy eaters
> 
> As for you glass what are the temps in the viv at the moment ?
> ...


refer to post from sammy ; can i hold her yet 
for all details about snake


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/118438-should-i-hold-her-not.html


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/118438-should-i-hold-her-not.html


Thanks


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

My mum and dad said the have not go te money to get one at the moment  :snake:.

Owwwwwwwww what am i going to do???


xxx


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

reptilesrock said:


> Hi Sammie, seen a couple of your posts now.
> So how's the setup going for your royal?
> 
> Here's a quick reference for you to make sure you have the bare minumum of essentials to make sure everything is running correctly and safely for your new royal:
> ...


And a couple of thermometers one for each end is a good idea


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

SAMMIE said:


> My mum and dad said the have not go te money to get one at the moment  :snake:.
> 
> Owwwwwwwww what am i going to do???
> 
> ...


I dont mean any offence at all but your brother *i think you said it was his* should have thought about what the royal would need before getting it.
*or did you say your brother has a corn* if so you can hook the royals hat mat up to the same thermostat as the corns. 

If your bother dont have a thermostat he really needs one.


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

My brother got the ball oython of his mate!!!

And i will try and get one i will ask my other brother the one that got the snake if i can borrow the money!!!!

xxx


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

SAMMIE said:


> My brother got the ball oython of his mate!!!
> 
> And i will try and get one i will ask my other brother the one that got the snake if i can borrow the money!!!!
> 
> xxx


If your brother has one on his corn then you can use the same stat for the royal all you will need is a double plug connector


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

SAMMIE said:


> My mum and dad said the have not go te money to get one at the moment  :snake:.
> 
> Owwwwwwwww what am i going to do???
> 
> ...


You need to explain to your parents, politely and calmly, that they are not optional, and you are putting the life of the snake at serious risk every minute you have it on uncontroled heat. 

Personally I'd rather house a snake in a warm room, with no extra heat, than stick in an unregulated bulb.


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

Compare it to this - if you had a cat or a dog, and it got stuck in the fridge, would they pay £20 now to get it out, or leave it in there and wait till payday?


----------



## reptilesrock (Jun 3, 2007)

Sammie, this isn't sounding very good to be honest, i am not trying to panic you as there is always a way around these things with initiative, intuition and friendly advice from these lovely people.

What is it that you do not have, and cant get just yet?
Please reply asap.

I'm guessing that you are talking about the thermostat, but you haven't said for sure.
What heating method are you using for the royals viv at the minute?
If it is a heat mat, is it inside or outside the viv.
If it is a light, same question, and if inside is it guarded?

Cheers Sammie


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

i CANT GET ONE BECAUSE IM 15 AND I HAVE A BROKEN LEG AND CANT WORK AND MY PARENTS SAID THEY WONT BY ONE.

and im using a heat mat and its on the outside of the tank.

xx


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

My mum got up early this morning and came back and she said now you can shut up about the stupid therastate..


WOOOOOW

She went and broght me one!!!


xx


----------



## reptilesrock (Jun 3, 2007)

: victory:: victory:: victory:

The wonders of nagging huh.
Congrats you managed it quicker than most!
Im guessing it will be in Fahrenheit and not Celcius.
Just set up the probe on the inside of the tank on the heat mat so the probe gets the same heat the snake would be getting, plug the heat mat into the thermostat's extension, and then set the thermostat to 90 Fahrenheit, hopefully all should be cool after that!

PS: Now you have your mat on a stat, it is possible to move the heat mat to the inside of the viv as there will be no risk of burns!
Just cover it with say a piece of slate or tile or something to avoid direct contact.

Good luck!


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Personally I dont agree with using heat mats for anything larger than a corn.

For starters heat lights provide much better heat,in my opinion; and with a royal the amount of urine produced endangers penetration of the terminal block, which can and will cause electric shock to your snake.

I recommend you buy an infrared heat bulb....and a light guard to protect your snake from being burned...that is compulsory...

What type of stat do you have on the heatmat?

For a bulb you will require a dimming stat.

It's really worth getting a heat bulb setup as once your royal gets bigger a heat mat really isnt suitable. A heat bulb setup will be fine for the snake from the word go.

The laminate plastic on heatmats also gets damp in between the layers as it gets older, so they need replacing more frequently; and are more expensive to replace that a bulb.

If you put too much substrate on top of the mat the heat wont get through properly.

Personally I would only use heat mats for tub setups where the tub in on top of the heat mat. I never use mats inside vivs. 

cheers


----------



## reptilesrock (Jun 3, 2007)

pied pythons said:


> Personally I dont agree with using heat mats for anything larger than a corn.
> 
> For starters heat lights provide much better heat,in my opinion; and with a royal the amount of urine produced endangers penetration of the terminal block, which can and will cause electric shock to your snake.
> 
> ...


I agree, but it's seeming very difficult for Sammie to get all this stuff together, so a heat mat for the time being isn't going to kill the royal overnight.
A light, pulse stat, and guard are the best way to provide heat for a royal yes, but given what she's got, and for the time being, she's doing well.


----------



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

When imback getting money (not much as its a paper round) i will get all the stuff i need.

xx


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

She said the mat was on the outside of the tank.
So no probs with the heatmat then. [in regards to urine, electric shock etc]


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

Good news, I agree with pied pythons about a bulb or ceramic being a better solution, but sounds like it was hard enough getting the mat setup together, so better leave it for now!

One small point:


reptilesrock said:


> A light, *pulse* stat, and guard are the best way to provide heat ...


= Strobe lighting :Na_Na_Na_Na: Use a dimmer stat. Sorry to be picky!


----------

